
Universal Cloud Backup - rsync
https://www.rsync.net/products/universal.html
======
vstuart
>>> ##
[https://www.rsync.net/pricing.html](https://www.rsync.net/pricing.html)

>>> ## price per year for 2 TB:

>>> ## 2000 GB * $0.025 GB/mo * 12 mo

>>> 2000 * 0.025 * 12

600.0

I use rclone (personal backups to Dropbox): a real pain to set up but works
well at a fraction of the cost ($16/mo for 2TB = $192/yr).

rclone is glacially slow, however -- I'd much prefer an rsync/rsnapshot
option. :-/

~~~
ValentineC
> _rclone is glacially slow, however -- I 'd much prefer an rsync/rsnapshot
> option. :-/_

Have you tried tweaking the number of transfers, and the transfer chunk size?

~~~
vstuart
Yes all of that (thank you h/e for the suggestions ;-). I backup a large
datastore: rclone needs to scan everything to `diff` local << >> Dropbox --
takes literally 10-12h.

------
rsync
The enabling technology here is the _excellent_ rclone[1] which we maintain in
our environment and can be run over SSH:

    
    
      ssh user@rsync.net rclone s3:bucket /some/path
    

What I hope will be interesting and useful is that the ZFS snapshots of the
backed up data are _immutable_ and provide a layer of protection against
Mallory and her ransomware ...

